# Lake conditions?



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Just wondered if anyone has looked at the lake since all the rain? It had to have helped some. Temps for next weekend for now gonna be in mid 40's. Going crazy..... Gotta get out.:T


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

Lots of ice clear water north with a mud line out about two miles north of Davis Besse
Portage is mostly open and the bay is going fast.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

The Vermilion river was chocolate milk but clear water at least.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Its all in the direction of the wind still. The wind and rain has again ripped up the catawba launch area. Still can not launch from there but the right wind direction now would open it quickly. The wind direction forcasted thru tuesday is NW and North winds, wrong direction. Still lots off ice floating around and a lot has been pushed east of catawba toward SBI and Kelleys. With the freezing temperatures Mazurik and Turtle Creek still froze in for the weekend. If only catawba would open for launching I would go out and jig just off mouse or catawba cliffs. There would be fish there now and anything further out would be risky of getting trapped, with all the ice yet. I will keep an eye on it this weekend.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone thinking that TOMORROW might be a possibility on the south side of the west end? We should get a good satellite shot today.....


----------



## 1bogey (Jul 29, 2009)

Drove by the lake at lunch...Ice as far as I could see off of Catawaba.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

There is some open water on the west end!


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Ecnadus,

Im looking to put in next weekend out west. I know there still is a lot of time between now and then. Things can blow around pretty quick. 

Where was that photo taken from?


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Where was that photo taken from?

Toledo Channel Marker #2


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

It looks like an airboat busted up the ice in the Mazurick launch. That will help but you won't get out of it this weekend yet. With the light East winds saturday even if you did get out of Catawba this weekend it would not be far.
Still major major ice around with tomorrow east winds keeping it around too. West winds starting sunday for a few days will really help. Dempsey is very open but we need that west wind to push out the remaining ice at the mouth of the bay. 
Can't take it any longer and I am launching at Dempsey to least get out in the bay. If your driving a ways to get out this weekend I believe it will be a bust yet.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Im not familiar with any ramps west of wild wings or turtle creek.

According to the latest MODIS the Catawba & reef complex dont look so hot.

If I want to put in by toledo next weekend where would I launch?

Im looking at shoulder surgery late March. I will prob miss most of the jig bite. I gotta get out before I get cut. This is the second shoulder surgery in 6 months. I need some time on the water to make me forget about the pain to come.......



Thanks


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Heard from a guy that said they got em in 12 fow off litte cedar point? Not familiar with the launches in that area but satellite shows open water that way??? Not sure how true the report is.....


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=153158I 



found some info on little cedat point.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks eyedreamn, from the latest look at the satellite I'd say meinkes is iced in still....


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Is a muddy mess right now. I live pretty close to LCP and the water is very very bad . Lots of floating debris as well.
Dwayne


----------



## Duuber (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is a shot from yesterday.

http://lakeeriesportfishing.com/lake-erie-satillite-image.html


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

Was up to Ashtabula a week ago to check things out. Water was so low, ramps were completely out of the water. Some places are saying unless we get plenty of water, alot of ramps won't be useable? anyone else heard this?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

absolutely harley.....low water is a serious problem right now. We are not at the lowest ever, but it's a problem. There will be a lot of unusable ramps when the ice melts.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

You guys are getting a little antsy ... This was almost a real winter... It takes time to loose the ice cover with this wind. Remember good ice means a healthy lake


----------



## Erieye (Sep 26, 2008)

Someone should have mentioned to the guy that showed up with his boat Saturday at the boat ramp that the ice was still blowing back and forth. We need good wind and rain to break up the ice. ...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Erieye said:


> Someone should have mentioned to the guy that showed up with his boat Saturday at the boat ramp that the ice was still blowing back and forth. We need good wind and rain to break up the ice. ...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Why bother, guys that impatient won't listen to the voice of reason. 4 potential walleye are worth the risk.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice fish are being caught in the Michigan waters this weekend.Launching out of Bolles Harbor and running to Brest Bay . Reefrunners and Deep Huskys.
Dwayne


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

South shore looked pretty icy when I flew over it Friday.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

WalleyeWiz said:


> Nice fish are being caught in the Michigan waters this weekend.Launching out of Bolles Harbor and running to Brest Bay . Reefrunners and Deep Huskys.
> Dwayne


This is a pic some guy had up on Michigan sportsmen from brest bay from Saturday.
We were driving up north on 75 for ice fishing on lake st. clair and guys were pulling boats south to the bolles harbor and brest bay area for open water fishing.
Guy had pulled four according to his post. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

The winds have blown almost all the ice out. Catawba has about 30 feet of ice slush yet blocking the launch. Mazurik is completely open and ready for launching. All the ice in the marblehead area has left. Still see smaller sections of ice moving east off of Catawba/ Mouse area. If this weather breaks I'm trying off lakside.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Check out the ice coming down the Detroit River at the Dossin Great Lakes Museum, this is what is floating into Lake Eris at Gibralter, Mi:

http://detroithistorical.org/dossin-great-lakes-museum/detroit-river-watch-webcam

best to wait a couple of weeks yet.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

with the winds we are having today we will see none of that ice in Ohio . Out the river and right into Canada ...
Dwayne


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Awesome


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

It's Time !!!!!!


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

island troller said:


> It's Time !!!!!!


Does that mean Fenwick is open ?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I know Wild Wings, Turtle Creek, Turtle Point, Mazurick is open and Catawba by tomorrow. I still would use caution and the weather doesn't sound very good until later this week. I did hook the boat up today but that darn wind
spooked me from going out today and I was just going off Lakeside. Did not see or hear about Fenwick's launch.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you sir, Wild wings is close enough. May just try the maiden voyage on my side of the pond. The wind is the factor now.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Erie Rider did you guys get to do any ice-fishing StClair. Have always wanted to get up and try it. They get a lot of nice perch and panfish in the weeds.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, we ice fished st. clair. It was fun and had a good report to go on. We were trying for perch and caught some but many were very small and threw most of them back. 
Talked to a few guys up there who fish the lake alomost every other day and they said we happened to hit it on their slowest day of the year so far, which turned out to be the second from last day they were able to ice fish the lake.
I was told the ice blew out Monday and their season is over as well.
It was fun but the size was small and had to sort to get your keepers.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

island troller said:


> It looks like an airboat busted up the ice in the Mazurick launch. That will help but you won't get out of it this weekend yet. With the light East winds saturday even if you did get out of Catawba this weekend it would not be far.
> Still major major ice around with tomorrow east winds keeping it around too. West winds starting sunday for a few days will really help. Dempsey is very open but we need that west wind to push out the remaining ice at the mouth of the bay.
> Can't take it any longer and I am launching at Dempsey to least get out in the bay. If your driving a ways to get out this weekend I believe it will be a bust yet.



Island troller

Thanks for the info.
We may head out on thursday. Do you know for a fact that wild wings is open?

Thanks


Dave


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Wild Wings is open for sure. Also the new owner of the bait barn opened today and will open at 4 am daily. I too plan on being out Thursday.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

island troller said:


> Wild Wings is open for sure. Also the new owner of the bait barn opened today and will open at 4 am daily. I too plan on being out Thursday.


Sweet. Thanks. Lets just hope the ice doesn't blow back in. We prob would go far. A can and Davis Bessie is about as far as we will go. Hopefully that's all it will take.

See you thursday & friday. Black starcraft fishy master.

Eyedreamn ch. 69


----------



## kwalleye1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Im right with u on getting out of catawba on the 23rd and the area around mouse island reef is a great place to start in 28 ft. still using swedish pimples or u can sometimes hit them early off of Crane Creek in 8 to 14 ft. with jigs . We are looking at that Saturday to get started the ice should be gone by then !!!

kwalleye1
Fish Hard but always Fish Safe,
See you on the lake, ch.72


----------

